# How to encourage my mom?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Today i saw a nice red HMPK for a quite reasonable price,i want it soooo bad(because my area never have quality bettas)but my mom will say i have too many fishes already or it is too expensive(she never know how much a betta costs,lol)and she never bought anything from the internet.How can i convince my mom to get me that fish?


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

be good and do extra stuff for your mommy we like help?- set the table, do dishes, put away your own cloths, carry laundry baskets, vaccum, walk the dog, make your bed etc. do it all without her having to ask. oh and get all A's and B's in school! Good kids get stuff! let her know thats what you want and you will work for it! Good Luck!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, here's what you do. Get a friend to loan you their Great Dane dog. Tell your Mom it followed you home. Make sure it poops a few times in your backyard and don't pick it up, make Mom do it! Then tell her you found the owner and take the dog back.

The next day mention how much cleaner and nicer fish are as pets and show her a picture of the one you want to get. Remind her that fishkeeping is NO TROUBLE for her and very small expense to feed compared to the dog.

Should do the trick.:lol:


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

oh thats funny!!!lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rofl.


----------



## Bettaf1shy (Apr 3, 2012)

Do chores and things she asks you to do. Earn up the money yourself to buy the betta. That's what I always do.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree - save the money and buy it yourself. That's a major motivating factor for convincing parents.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,but i can get 5 A's in tests and i do chores without my mom told me to do so(sometimes).The problem is she do not give me extra money only Rm1(that amount of money can only get you 10 pieces of candy in my country)a day for school.And the fish is from the internet,i can't get it myself.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

But you can ask her to do the transaction on her card, though, and then pay her back with cash.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,I'll try.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Guess what she said NO!


----------



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

convince your mom that he would be the easiest thing to take care of and that its practically non-existent lol..thats how i convinced my mom and now even she has a betta


----------

